# ANNUAL GET TOGETHER. !!! THREAD IS ONLY TO BE POSTED IN BY THOSE INTERESTED IN ATTENDING!!!



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Ogfers. Get together at wing's and rings in piqua ohio just off of 75. February 13 Saturday at 1:00. I have reserved for 31 people. More room if needed. They have good food! Tom. 937 266 4521
Please make a sticky if possible. Sign up here!!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

about 4 1/2 hours away would like to make will confirm closer to date


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Upland said:


> about 4 1/2 hours away would like to make will confirm closer to date


 last year was in Columbus


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Saugeye Tom said:


> last year was in Columbus


Columbus is a little closer to me but it's not so much distance as it is Schedule  Something always comes up to ruin plans made especially with 14 grandchildren and 3 great grand lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

will do columbus next year, the places i called there they were hard core on get togethers wings and rings was ok with it. come up early and hit the airforce museum!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for the stick!!!!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Saugeye Tom said:


> will do columbus next year, the places i called there were hard core on get togeathers wings and rings was ok with it. come up early and hit the airforce museum!!!


sounds like a plan it's been years since I was last there but I thought it was closed for covis so many places are afraid of getting nailed for covis violations but by Feb maybe better


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

I’ll be there


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I am counting everyone as a plus 1

Saugeye tom 
Magic marker
Basshunter
Sherm
Outwest
Fastwater
Musky Fan
Smitty
Hatchet man
Fastwater
Fireman Mike
Ironman
just fishin
newbreed fishin
shakedown


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Saugeye Tom said:


> last year was in Columbus


Tom add the misses to the list and even though its a 4 hour ride for us from Geneva will make it plus its Presidents day weekend so no work on Monday !


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Will be there unless I have to work.
Get Feb work schedule last of Jan.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Will be there unless I have to work.
> Get Feb work schedule last of Jan.


Thats presidents day your a government worker 😄


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Add me to the list. Haven’t met many of you on the water. Piqua is about an hour north of us. Plus, I like wings and rings.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Put me on the maybe list, as long as my schedule doesn’t change I’ll be there.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Thats presidents day your a government worker 😄


That's what I tried to tell them about both Thanksgiving and Christmas Day.
They didn't seem to want to listen... 
I did get lucky and get New Year's Eve and Day off.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Weather permitting Linda and I will come.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Tom....Add me and hopefully my son to the list....Looking forward to it....


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Chreyl & I will be there. For anyone who hasn't been able to attend an OGF gathering, please consider attending. I've been able to make the last two & really enjoyed the opportunity to meet some of the great people from this site. One of my goals for next year is to spend some time fishing with OGF members in different lakes & rivers. My boats always have an open seat & I'm close to GLSM, Lake Loramie, & Indian Lake. We're planning on several trips to Lake Erie, a couple of runs over to NW Ohio, & some time in the rivers near me. Mike.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Additionally, a big Thank You to Saugeye Tom for taking the lead on this again !! I'm certain that many of the other members also appreciate the annual opportunity to hang out together @ a relaxing venue. Mike


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

*Can we please keep this thread on topic?*

Everyone is aware of the pandemic...everyone knows that these are not normal times.

Those that read this thread now know that the yearly OGF get together has been planned and is going to happen.
In other words...whether or not we are going to have a get together is past the discussion stage and this thread is about getting a head count on who wants to attend to let the restaurant know attendance in advance.

The yearly get together is NOT a mandatory, sanctioned event put on by OGF that you have to attend in order to be a member in good standing. And there are certainly no OGF penalties for not attending.

It's very simple:
Those that are interested in attending, please add your name to the list by stating you will be coming.
Those not interested in attending for whatever reason, please move on to a thread that interest you.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bruce said:


> We need to find Alex so Rob can pick him up to Just drive him crazy.. Just kidding He is loooooooooooog gone. Is this acceptable Stacy. JUST HAVING FUN at Robs expense.


Knowing how difficult it's been in the past for ST to get a head count and plan for the get togethers (he has to read all posts...on...and off topic) to get count..and seeing many other threads go sideways cause they get derailed by all the covid debates...just don't want this one to go down the tubes like others have.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Solo
Put me for a maybe (wouldn't mind meeting some members) , long way off and life happens so???, came in last year at the end at planks(grove city) , everyone seemed settled in , and I was headed out of town, so didn't stay long at all.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I will be coming from Columbus and if someone needs a ride I will be glad to pick them up..... no Alex in my car that guy smelled like a trash can of fish in the summer


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Just a reminder if the weather is terrible i will set up a different weekend. My deposit is transferable.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

OSUdaddy said:


> Sorry for jumping into this with my comments. I did not mean to offend anyone.
> 
> Now looking for my 10 foot pole.


You wanna come?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

OSUdaddy said:


> Sorry for jumping into this with my comments. I did not mean to offend anyone.
> 
> Now looking for my 10 foot pole.


All good OSUdaddy...don't think anyone was offended.
Just want to stay on track the best we can to make it easier for ST to get a head count that's all.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bruce said:


> Tom needs to count all the Plus 1s My self and linda ,outwest and girl friend, Hatchetman and son and so on, What do you think, While the post are low. Thanks Bruce


add 1 to each name on the list Bruce we have more room if needed...T.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

My wife and I both had a great time last year. It was awesome getting together with a bunch of folks that share my passion. 
I’m afraid my wife and I are going to sit this one out.
Hope to see you guys on the water later in 2021!
Al


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

roughly 26 so far!


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

Count me in. Probably solo.

Thanks for setting this up! It'll be nice to meet you guys.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

27


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks ST, Wings and Rings has good chow. If Shakedown is driving, I would like to tag along. May try to drag in a few more guys from Cowtown.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't miss many of these as a rule, but as a principle caretaker now for our elderly mom, I'm going to miss this years event.
At eighty-six, we are trying to protect her as best as we can. Mom lost her dear friend last May, my dad; and grieving has really wore her down both emotionally and physically.
I hope everyone has a great time like we always do, and I'll plan to join everyone next year.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Ruminator said:


> I don't miss many of these as a rule, but as a principle caretaker now for our elderly mom, I'm going to miss this years event.
> At eighty-six, we are trying to protect her as best as we can. Mom lost her dear friend last May, my dad; and grieving has really wore her down both emotionally and physically.
> I hope everyone has a great time like we always do, and I'll plan to join everyone next year.


real sorry to hear about your mom. my prayers go out to her and you. sorry, you can't make it this yr.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

I am sorry for your father. But I hope You and your mother have many more years.


Ruminator said:


> I don't miss many of these as a rule, but as a principle caretaker now for our elderly mom, I'm going to miss this years event.
> At eighty-six, we are trying to protect her as best as we can. Mom lost her dear friend last May, my dad; and grieving has really wore her down both emotionally and physically.
> I hope everyone has a great time like we always do, and I'll plan to join everyone next year.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

NVM

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

This thread is for a meal with social distancing. the restaurant assured me the tables were 6 foot apart. IF YOU DON'T WANT TO COME, STAY HOME. i don't think any laws have passed about eating out. Thread will be cleaned up


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thread has been power washed, THE THREAD TITLE AMENDED (please read) and warnings/banning sent to those insisting on derailing this thread.
Again...Please re-read thread title before posting in this thread.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

A few guys have dropped off. Please confirm if the list is up to date...thx. tom


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Saugeye Tom said:


> A few guys have dropped off. Please confirm if the list is up to date...thx. tom


I’m still coming


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Chreyl & I have the date saved & we'll be there. Thanks again to Tom for making the reservation. Mike


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I’m still good but not certain about my “plus 1”. That may a work day for her but she’ll check this week (banks are closed tomorrow). I’ll let you know. Thx!


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Count me in as well .


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I’m all in


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Still the same for me.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> A few guys have dropped off. Please confirm if the list is up to date...thx. tom


tom do you have an address for the get-together site?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Sure gonna miss not seein you guys....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> tom do you have an address for the get-together site?


googlewings and rings in piqua ohio


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Piqua, OH - Piqua | Wings and Rings


The best wings in Piqua are just across the street from Miami Valley Centre Mall. A brightly lit sports restaurant with a menu for everyone.




www.buffalowingsandrings.com


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Hatchetman said:


> Sure gonna miss not seein you guys....


X


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Hatchetman said:


> Sure gonna miss not seein you guys....


X3


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ironman172 said:


> Piqua, OH - Piqua | Wings and Rings
> 
> 
> The best wings in Piqua are just across the street from Miami Valley Centre Mall. A brightly lit sports restaurant with a menu for everyone.
> ...


thank you ironman. planning on being there with the wife.


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm still in.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

still on as long as the weather holds!! looking foward to it


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Saugeye Tom said:


> still on as long as the weather holds!! looking foward to it


Cant believe its only 13 days Away !


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

We should try to get NEWBY NEIL to come by and take care of his Initiation requirement!! 
1basshunter you able to give me a lift if Shakedown bails on us?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Can't drive newbreed? Think he used to live around the corner from me


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

NewbreedFishing said:


> We should try to get NEWBY NEIL to come by and take care of his Initiation requirement!!
> 1basshunter you able to give me a lift if Shakedown bails on us?


Yes I can and will !!!!! That no good shakedown 🤣


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Shakie will be there...Tell newbreed troy to pm me


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sadly... won't be able to be there this year fella's.
Recent NG deployments and injuries causing too many guys off work.
Sure am gonna miss you guys...
Have a GREAT time!!!


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

That's a bummer Tracy !! I wanted to hear more about the techniques you employ @ Lake St. Clair & the types of areas you guys target for smallmouth bass. Guess Tom will have to field my questions....take care my friend. Mike


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

firemanmike2127 said:


> That's a bummer Tracy !! I wanted to hear more about the techniques you employ @ Lake St. Clair & the types of areas you guys target for smallmouth bass. Guess Tom will have to field my questions....take care my friend. Mike


Heck...your gonna be talkin to the right fella then. Ole ST taught me what I know.
Don't tell Newbreedfishing I said this but when it comes to LSC...ST has more tricks than Macgyver.
Gonna miss seein ya Mike.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey guys, starting to worry about the weather.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hey guys, starting to worry about the weather.


yeah I've been watching it myself. it says snow sat with lows around 0 here. if its snowing i may not make it. just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

WILL RESCHEDULE SOON.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Hay guys are we going or is it going to be rescheduled for a later date???


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> WILL RESCHEDULE SOON.


tom just a thought but it wouldn't hurt to start a new thread ( ANNUAL GET TOGETHER CANCELED ) I almost didn't see this post.



1basshunter said:


> Hay guys are we going or is it going to be rescheduled for a later date???




we only have a 40% chance of snow tomorrow. but I think it's been canceled and will be rescheduled.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Tom indicated that we were going to reschedule. A March date (TBD) was the last I saw. I don't know about the rest of you guys but I'm getting just a little bit stir crazy. We've been pretty busy @ the FD lately so that's been a contributing factor. Have a good weekend !! Mike


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

working on a date guys


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> working on a date guys


Try alcohol Always made my dates blurry..


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Moved new info soon


----------

